# Need Snail Identification



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

So this began about two months ago when I moved a plant from a 10g to a 5g hospital tank. Another two weeks passed and i noticed there was a snail in my tank which I assumed was in the plant which I bought probably two months before that. I moved the snail into my 10g tank. So i was feeding my fish today and noticed a baby snail on my filter, and then I looked at the drift wood in my tank and saw two snails. I'm just curious if anyone could identify the snails for me. 

Thanks.








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not a good enough pic to id, can you get a close up of it?


----------



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

[/url][/IMG] 

Sorry I'm using my phone for pictures while I'm at school.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like a pond snail. Physa species. They won't hurt anything and as long as you don't overfeed the tank they should stay manageable.


----------



## tski8 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was thinking about getting a fish to get rid of them any suggestions?


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Most snail eating fish are too large for a ten gallon. You can get Assassin Snails to eat those, but I don't think you have enough snails to feed a batch of Assassin Snails, plus you'll just be adding more snails. You should just let them be, they're not hurting your tank.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

If they really bother you,, you could pull them out by hand, try baiting them out (blanch a bit of lettuce or zucchini and let it sit for several hours, then remove it and any snails on it). As everyone's been saying, they're harmless, it's your call though.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately manual removal at this stage if you don't want them. Get them while there is just a couple in there.


----------

